# Leaving for awhile.



## shooterrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it is about time to travel to Missouri and give my daughter away to a fine young man.  I will most likely be out of touch until after Thanksgiving as we will be visiting friends and relatives after the wedding.  Have a great turkey day and bright skys to all.

Rick


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding and I pray for many blessing for them..U have a good one as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations to the bride and groom... and to you...

Where in Missouri are you going?


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 14, 2009)

North of KC to Cameron.  Off I 35  My old stompin grounds!


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 14, 2009)

Have a safe and relaxing trip, Rick.  Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## cruizer (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow small world indeed! Born and raised in Cameron. Graduated from Cameron R-1. Lots of family still there. I just had to get the wife to warmer climes. And you say you are from south La. Well my wife and I were married in Galliano La. Can't get much further south in La than that. God I miss the fresh Gumbo our neighbors used to make. Hope you have good weather on your trip.


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 14, 2009)

wow! a road trip without a laptop? I couldnt imagine.
I would have withdrawls if I had to be away that long!
have a safe trip and congrats on the daughter getting hitched


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 14, 2009)

Have a great time Rick.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick have a great trip and enjoy that wedding your paying for it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Then have a good time with the family. Drive safe


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations!  Have a safe journey.  We'll be looking forward to your return.


----------



## seenred (Nov 14, 2009)

Have a safe journey and a happy holiday, Rick.  Congratulations and best wishes to your daughter and her groom.  May they bless you with many grandchildren


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

First off travel safe and enjoy yourself as we know you will in your old stomping grounds. Kiss the Bride and only shake the grooms hand for us and tell them Congratulation and may they have many kids alot of kids.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




PS. My grand daugther (she's 6) says the kids start coming a couple of days after the wedding.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a good time.
Be safe and have a blast Rick, see ya when you get back.


----------



## hoser (Nov 14, 2009)

Best wishes to you, and your entire family Rick. 

Give the bride a little smooch for all of us


----------



## ronp (Nov 14, 2009)

Have a safe trip and congrats to all.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy the time....

My son just asked his girl friend for the past 3 years to marry him, and his little gem of a woman said yes!  So we are not far behind you...


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks and good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations, and please have a safe trip!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool Rick........ Enjoy your visit and hurry back!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2009)

Have fun Rick !
We'll all miss you & your always helpful input.

Bearcarver


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes.  Sandy and I are flying this time.  The last 17 hour drive was plenty for awhile.  Much family to see since it has been a year or so for most and friends to reunite with and tell lies to.  LOL


----------



## rickw (Nov 14, 2009)

Hope y'all have a safe trip and congrats to all on the up coming wedding.


----------



## kookie (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a safe trip and congrats...... I am heading to Missiour next Saturday too. My folks moved there a few years ago. I am going to be there for about two weeks.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a safe trip. Remember to take notes and wview ( wedding view ) so We can see the happy couple.


----------

